# Vulkan headers, very small change, poudriere recompiles 250 ports.



## Alain De Vos (Aug 18, 2021)

Very small changes need lots of recompile annoyance.
Vulkan headers changed from v 1.2.187  to 1.2.189


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes, everything that depends on those headers will need to be recompiled. Some changes can cascade. I rather see something get rebuilt than end up with dependency chain issues.


----------

